
Boards – A tool for collaboratively organizing notes - goloroden
https://github.com/thenativeweb/wolkenkit-boards
======
shizcakes
A hosted alternative to this that has a relatively similar look and feel is
Google Keep: [https://keep.google.com/](https://keep.google.com/)

~~~
iamdave
I really like the simplicity and even the UI of Keep, but I can't help the
fact that with this being a really useful and lovable Google product comes a
clock in the back of my mind slowly counting down.

~~~
tsycho
Any Google product still has a higher probability of being around for longer,
supporting data takeout and having a much longer and user friendly deprecation
period, than a similar product by some startup.

If you want full control, your only real choice is to use something open
source, host it yourself, and take care of all associated dev ops.

~~~
iamdave
full control over notes isn't something I would consider a priority
personally. They're flat note files. Taking the effort to migrate them isn't
really enough of a deal breaker for me to futz about with hosting my own
platform and "all associated dev ops".

Knowing where my note files are and not having to worry about accessing them
is a priority.

Whatever metrics you want to point at as to how long Google service x survives
doesn't magically make that clock go away in my mind. It's there. It's
present.

------
mhd
Hmm, is wolkenkit still rather dependency-heavy? Saw it at a presentation once
and the default install pulled in both Postgres _and_ Mongo.

~~~
goloroden
Yes, currently it's still like this, but it's on our roadmap to change this in
the near future (I'm one of the core developers of wolkenkit).

------
SpikeDad
Trello type project? Trello has been very handy in my workplace - an open
source version would be nice.

~~~
callahad
Wekan ([https://github.com/wekan/wekan](https://github.com/wekan/wekan)) is
surprisingly capable as an open source Trello-alike.

------
chess_buster
Looks like this:
[https://youtu.be/uUOlzr4XdcY?t=78](https://youtu.be/uUOlzr4XdcY?t=78) but is
entirely different

------
alexnewman
All words I love but I am not sure how it fits together. I hope by CQRS they
don't mean, figure out the query yourself?

------
AuthorizedCust
Last release 1½ years ago. Minimal activity. I wouldn't consider using it on
that alone.

~~~
antoineMoPa
Last commit a month ago? Anyway, old == bad?

~~~
smbullet
I fight with this at work all the time. Just because it's old doesn't mean it
can't be stable. We freeze our versions anyways so if it works who cares?

------
jcroll
Let me guess, you did a "todo list" tutorial and you just kept going

~~~
evancaine
One of my most successful side projects started as a todo list tutorial that
just kept going. It (eventually) led to a new job

